

Ask HN: Is really .CC the new .IO for Bitcoin companies? - mehdim


======
brudgers
.cc was the new .com 15~18 years ago. I know because there were ads on the
radio and the precaster I had worked for built their web presence on a .cc
domain. After the better part of a decade they apparently bought the .com on
the open market.

~~~
mehdim
Yes, but did you see all these [http://latium.cc](http://latium.cc),
[https://scrypt.cc/](https://scrypt.cc/),
[http://quarkcoin.cc/](http://quarkcoin.cc/),
[http://mintcoin.cc/](http://mintcoin.cc/),
[https://p2pwallet.cc/](https://p2pwallet.cc/), acquire.cc/ etc

Does .CC mean CryptoCurrency like .IO Input/Output?

